# Cristina's first kidding!



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

So I thought I'd join in the fun of kidding threads, I LOVE seeing everyone's babies and I get so excited reading about everything you all are going through that I want to join in the fun!

First up is Melody, this is her 7th kidding I believe. She is the mom of our three unregistered Nubian yearlings. Last time she kidded quads. We got her last year along with her three daughters. She's Queen of the herd and compares to the other pregnant girls she acts like being pregnant is no big deal.

We're hoping whe has them this weekend and not on Monday while I'm at work. I'm saying this because the person who would have to help with kidding is my husband and he's beyond nervous to be a goat midwife

Melody is due February 11.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Next is Alley, she's a Registered Purebred Nubian. She belongs to our friend but we keep her with our herd. She is due Feb 22.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Third up is Pearl. She is Melodys yearling. She is the sweetest goat of our herd. She loves to come up and snuggle next to me. So far she's been pretty good being pregnant but this last week has been a little harder for her. She now has a cute waddle when she walks and she likes to lay down more than she used to.















She's due February 26.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Last up is Bubbles. She's also Pearls sister and Melodys yearling doe. Despite being pregnant she still races her other sister,who may or may not be pregnant, around the barn. Bubbles was blessed with a true Nubian voice and can be hear from a quarter mile away, I'm really looking forward to hearing what it's like when she delivers

Bubbles is due March 18 and I have to get a good picture of her because I just realized I don't have any where she's not blurry or with her back to me.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

This is the proud father, Ouray, he'll be a year old this month. He's a registered Nubian.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Good luck on Melody's kidding date! Good looking goats all around. And Happy Kidding!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Good luck on Melody's kidding date! Good looking goats all around. And Happy Kidding!


Thank you so much! We are super excited, she's starting to bag up and lose her ligaments, they were pretty loose this morning!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very nice.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

BeUtiful doe's good luck !


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

You have lovely does! I really like your barn too.
Happy kidding it'll be SO exciting, I can't wait to see baby pics


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> You have lovely does! I really like your barn too.
> Happy kidding it'll be SO exciting, I can't wait to see baby pics


Thank you!! Just came to the barn to find a MUCH bigger udder!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh my, I'd be getting the kidding kit ready! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh my, I'd be getting the kidding kit ready! Good luck and keep us posted!


It's ready to go but I left it in the house to keep the towels warm, my daughters and I are camped out on the hay bales in the barn.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Stay warm! My daughter and I just did the same thing three weeks ago and it's great family time thinking of names guessing how many and how many boys/girls. We even bet a chocolate bar to the winner


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Beautiful, beautiful ladies! And it looks like you'll have babies soon! (dance)


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Hubby just brought warm coffee. Melody was pawing and digging holes in the straw. My girls are laying in the baby barrels to stay warm. We're having a great time hanging out together.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

I think this is it!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Looks like you better grab those towels!
Happy Kidding


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

OH WOW! She is big! And right on her due date! What a good girl!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

I feel 2 hooves and a nose! Her amniotic sac broke!!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

How long should this take after the sac breaks, she's just licking up all her gunk she's dropped in her stall


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

30 minutes of hard pushing before intervention is what I've been told. The head and shoulders are the hardest part then they whoosh out.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

How is she?


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

3 doelings! I thinks she's done but we're waiting on the afterbirth.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Fantastic! Congratulations! 
That-a-girl!
I bet your kids are thrilled. Who won the chocolate bar


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Ooooooo! Babies! 3 Doelings? Wow!!!!!! Can't wait for the pics!!!!!!!

By the way, all your girls are beautiful...


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Wow. You won the goat lottery. 3 doelings. Congratulations.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Ok, is been 1.5 hours since the last doe was born, she hasent delivered her placenta, just long stringy bloody goop. I have oxytocin, should I give 1 ml?


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Moms gotten blue lyte in warm water, she's eaten some grain and alfalfa pellets with molasses. Babies have all had colostrum and the black one had her first BM and urinated.

My only question is about the placenta? How long till it comes? I don't want to wait too long to intervene.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations!!! I don't know.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

I gave oxytocin anyway, 1cc. I figured it wouldn't hurt. I'm massaging her uterus side seeing if it's firming up...idk, I'm just thinking to OB and what we do for pregnant ladies.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats! They are adorable kids (including the 2 footed ones!). If it were me, I wouldn't give anything to a doe and let things go naturally, sometimes it can take time to get the placenta out.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Fantastic! Congratulations!
> That-a-girl!
> I bet your kids are thrilled. Who won the chocolate bar


We were all saying 4, none of us won the chocolate bar but we did end up having a pizza party for dinner since we were tied up being midwives lol.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> Ooooooo! Babies! 3 Doelings? Wow!!!!!! Can't wait for the pics!!!!!!!
> 
> By the way, all your girls are beautiful...


Thank you so much! My girls just witnessed their first birth, they are beyond thrilled, all 4 of my kiddos are so in love


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

It’s really sweet to see your kids involved so eagerly. And congratulations on your new adorable additions


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

15WildTurkey said:


> It's really sweet to see your kids involved so eagerly. And congratulations on your new adorable additions


Thank you! This was definitely a memory we all made tonight that will never be forgotten ❤


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

HoosierShadow said:


> Congrats! They are adorable kids (including the 2 footed ones!). If it were me, I wouldn't give anything to a doe and let things go naturally, sometimes it can take time to get the placenta out.


Thank you! I think it was my new goat mom nervousness, next time I'm going to wait longer.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

yaay! Good job mama!:inlove:


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

wifeof1 said:


> Wow. You won the goat lottery. 3 doelings. Congratulations.


I know! I was shocked!!


----------



## The goat girl (Feb 13, 2019)

cristina-sorina said:


> Thank you! I think it was my new goat mom nervousness, next time I'm going to wait longer.


 Congrats!!! I missed this past season, but this next year i plan to have adorable kids!!!


----------



## The goat girl (Feb 13, 2019)

You should be proud!!!!!!!!!! That's great that you got your girls into it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The goat girl (Feb 13, 2019)

cristina-sorina said:


> Moms gotten blue lyte in warm water, she's eaten some grain and alfalfa pellets with molasses. Babies have all had colostrum and the black one had her first BM and urinated.
> 
> My only question is about the placenta? How long till it comes? I don't want to wait too long to intervene.
> View attachment 146817
> ...


Loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooove the pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

The goat girl said:


> Congrats!!! I missed this past season, but this next year i plan to have adorable kids!!!


That's awesome! Our buck was young and we didn't think he'd be able to "perform"....well looks like he proved us all wrong
Is that a Nubian in your profile pic? It's very cute!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Snuggling babies tonight! They fell asleep in my sisters lap. The kids are trying to think of names for these little girls, it's fun coming up with names


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Well you sure hit the jackpot with THREE beautiful doelings! (dance) They all look to be nice sizes - is there a runt or are they all about the same weight?

So far this kidding season, I have 1 doeling out of 5 kids. Last year the total was one doeling out of 9 kids.  Reeaaaallllly hoping my last 2 Nubians have pink.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> Well you sure hit the jackpot with THREE beautiful doelings! (dance) They all look to be nice sizes - is there a runt or are they all about the same weight?
> 
> So far this kidding season, I have 1 doeling out of 5 kids. Last year the total was one doeling out of 9 kids.  Reeaaaallllly hoping my last 2 Nubians have pink.


I have to weigh them still, I always forget the scale when I go out to the barn. Just by picking them up they all feel pretty similar in weight.

The little black one is ALWAYS trying to nurse, the other 2 will nurse and then leave mom in peace. Mom has taken to gently head butting the black one away when she tries to nurse, is that normal? I make sure everyone gets a turn eating from mom. I'm not sure if she's just disciplining the little girl or rejecting her??


----------



## The goat girl (Feb 13, 2019)

cristina-sorina said:


> That's awesome! Our buck was young and we didn't think he'd be able to "perform"....well looks like he proved us all wrong
> Is that a Nubian in your profile pic? It's very cute!


Yes it is! Thank you!!


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Oh my goodness congrats on the 3 doelings!!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

OpieDoodle said:


> Oh my goodness congrats on the 3 doelings!!


Thank you!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

cristina-sorina said:


> I have to weigh them still, I always forget the scale when I go out to the barn. Just by picking them up they all feel pretty similar in weight.
> 
> The little black one is ALWAYS trying to nurse, the other 2 will nurse and then leave mom in peace. Mom has taken to gently head butting the black one away when she tries to nurse, is that normal? I make sure everyone gets a turn eating from mom. I'm not sure if she's just disciplining the little girl or rejecting her??


Make sure everyone has a full feeling tummy. It's not uncommon for a mom to push them away at times...however, in "wild" herds anything over two babies, the weakest/runt/third might very well be rejected. I had the same question when my doe had trips. It was recommended to me to weigh them frequently to make sure everyone is gaining at about the same rate. Keep a eye on them.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Make sure everyone has a full feeling tummy. It's not uncommon for a mom to push them away at times...however, in "wild" herds anything over two babies, the weakest/runt/third might very well be rejected. I had the same question when my doe had trips. It was recommended to me to weigh them frequently to make sure everyone is gaining at about the same rate. Keep a eye on them.


Ok, I will do that, I dont want anyone going hungry.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats. 

I agree with what has been said.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

So it's Day 150 for Allie!! Still no babies, we have been checking on her every 2 hours or so for the past 2 days and I'm ready to get some uninterrupted sleep lol!! She's got a small udder and I can still feel her ligs. If I had to guess I'd say she's carrying twins. Fingers crossed it's soon!

The last pic isn't too recent, about a month ago. The first and second pics are about a week and a half ago, she was getting a pregnant back rub from our herd queen Melody. I guess when you have little babies in your barn you forget to take pics of the big kids


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my goodness. What beautiful Nubians! The doelings are adorable. 

I can't wait to see what Allie has!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> Oh my goodness. What beautiful Nubians! The doelings are adorable.
> 
> I can't wait to see what Allie has!


Thank you so much!! We are pretty excited! She's still just hanging in there.


----------



## The goat girl (Feb 13, 2019)

Is this her first kidding? if so she may want to have some privacy. I had a goat once that was not wanting me to be there, so I thought. The next day what do you know she's had a kid!


----------



## The goat girl (Feb 13, 2019)

cristina-sorina said:


> Thank you so much!! We are pretty excited! She's still just hanging in there.


But if your pretty fumilar with your goat, and you share a significant relationship then what I said before doesn't matter!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

The goat girl said:


> Is this her first kidding? if so she may want to have some privacy. I had a goat once that was not wanting me to be there, so I thought. The next day what do you know she's had a kid!


This is her second kidding, although it's my first with her. We've been going out every 2-3 hours to check on her just so she doesn't have any issues kidding


----------



## The goat girl (Feb 13, 2019)

cristina-sorina said:


> This is her second kidding, although it's my first with her. We've been going out every 2-3 hours to check on her just so she doesn't have any issues kidding


Okay. Just checking in! Well i'm glad your paying attention!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

So about 2 hours ago Allie started having egg-white-like discharge. She's got a much bigger udder...hopefully babies today?!?


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

I can't seem to upload the pics but we have 2 beautiful bucks from Allie!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

It's been 1.5 hours since they were born, we got them to suckle a little. T they aren't standing very well yet just sleeping in the barrel warmer by mom.
They are 8.5 lbs each. She needed some assistance kidding. 

How long should I wait before giving some selenium and e gel? Mom got BOSE 1 month before delivery and selenium gel a couple days ago before giving birth.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats on more kids! Sorry you had to assist, hopefully all is well. 
I usually give Selenium E Gel after babies have nursed, usually about the same time I clean the umbilical cords. If it was a hard birth, some kids just need to rest after they get colostrum. If they aren't nursing very well, you can try squirting a little bit of Thiamine or B-Complex in their mouth, it can help wake them up a big and get their appetite going.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

HoosierShadow said:


> Congrats on more kids! Sorry you had to assist, hopefully all is well.
> I usually give Selenium E Gel after babies have nursed, usually about the same time I clean the umbilical cords. If it was a hard birth, some kids just need to rest after they get colostrum. If they aren't nursing very well, you can try squirting a little bit of Thiamine or B-Complex in their mouth, it can help wake them up a big and get their appetite going.


Thank you! All is well so far with mamma, just waiting on her afterbirth. Babies have nursed and are resting, cords have been cleaned. I'll keep a close eye and see how active they are.


----------



## Becky Carlson (May 4, 2018)

beautiful Daughters & goats... Good Luck ...:wow::run:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations on the two bucklings!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

awesome...I love these pics!!! well done!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

So it's been awhile since I updated, I finally have gotten around to posting pictures of Allies boys when they were born!























And Allies boys this evening. They've more than doubled their birth weight in less than a month! Time flies!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Pearl, our yearling first freshener, kidded triplet does just like her mother. The first doeling was butt first breech. I was at work and had to talk my husband through helping her kid (it was his first kidding actually assisting). The first doeling didn't make it, I think he wasn't able to get her out quickly enough. He got the other 2 does out fast and they were just fine. The 2 surviving doelings are so sweet. The kids named them Sugar( the white one) and Honey ( the brown one). We are thankful our doe is okay and that her other 2 girls are doing well.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

And an updated picture of our first three doelings along with Allies bucks by the hay feeder. This is our night time nursery. We just started separating the babies from their mamas at night and milking mamas part way in the morning. Then both mamas and babies are put together in the big loading area during the day.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

We have one doe left to kid, Bubbles, a first freshner. She is due March 18


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

OH. My. Goodness. Your kids are SOOOOOO cute!!!!!! Congratulations on all of them!!!


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Gorgeous kids, mommas and I’m drooling over your barn. 
And a big well done to your hubby. That must have been so stressful for him.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I love your barn!! Lucky

ohlala:Your boys are handsome!!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

awesome


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

15WildTurkey said:


> Gorgeous kids, mommas and I'm drooling over your barn.
> And a big well done to your hubby. That must have been so stressful for him.


Thank you! I love our barn as well, it was my human kids dream to have a barn and lucky for us our home came with it when we bought it, it's been a huge blessing.

Hubby was dreading that scenario happening to him. Now that he's actually asssisted in a birth he feels more confident and said that if Bubbles kids when I'm at work that he'll be okay. I am pretty proud of how he handled the situation.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All so cute.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

cristina-sorina said:


> View attachment 149981
> View attachment 149979
> 
> 
> And an updated picture of our first three doelings along with Allies bucks by the hay feeder. This is our night time nursery. We just started separating the babies from their mamas at night and milking mamas part way in the morning. Then both mamas and babies are put together in the big loading area during the day.


All beautiful kids and that barn oh my!


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

I think it is great to be able to hang out with your children and do events like this. Making memories that will last a lifetime. Good for you ! And yes you have some nice looking Nubians. I also like the Nubians. We have 6 doe (3 registered doe) and TanMan our buck is also registered. I am a little late on the post so how did the kidding go ?


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

TexasGoatMan said:


> I think it is great to be able to hang out with your children and do events like this. Making memories that will last a lifetime. Good for you ! And yes you have some nice looking Nubians. I also like the Nubians. We have 6 doe (3 registered doe) and TanMan our buck is also registered. I am a little late on the post so how did the kidding go ?


Yes, the memories are such a wonderful part of this! First two kiddinga went well, we got triplet doelings and then twin bucklings. Our third doe to freshen was a first timer, she also kidded triplet doelings, however the first doeling was butt first breech and was born dead ☹ We have one more left to kid!


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Well hubbys been through a rough one, kept his cool and did what was necessary. That goes a long way to confidence building.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

15WildTurkey said:


> Well hubbys been through a rough one, kept his cool and did what was necessary. That goes a long way to confidence building.


Very true!


----------

